# Newbie: First Mods



## GTPcoupe99 (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey guys, just went and bought my GTO about 2 weeks ago and its a 2006 black 6 speed 6.0. The car has great power and TQ but it isnt that loud. I also own a 1999 Pontiac GTP, (GTO baby brother). I am a big pontiac Fan so naturally I got the Goat. So what should be my first mods. I assume exhuast but fill me in on exactly what to get, then an intake, (Ram Air???), I dont know where to go from there. Thanks


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

if you have the money get CAI,exhuast, and tune at the same time for less than one grand. if not, get the exhaust first than CAI


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

GTPcoupe99 said:


> Hey guys, just went and bought my GTO about 2 weeks ago and its a 2006 black 6 speed 6.0. The car has great power and TQ but it isnt that loud. I also own a 1999 Pontiac GTP, (GTO baby brother). I am a big pontiac Fan so naturally I got the Goat. So what should be my first mods. I assume exhuast but fill me in on exactly what to get, then an intake, (Ram Air???), I dont know where to go from there. Thanks


GMM Ripshift shifter it is a MUST have there is a huge difference in the way the driver is connected to the car.


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

GTPcoupe99 said:


> Hey guys, just went and bought my GTO about 2 weeks ago and its a 2006 black 6 speed 6.0. The car has great power and TQ but it isnt that loud. I also own a 1999 Pontiac GTP, (GTO baby brother). I am a big pontiac Fan so naturally I got the Goat. So what should be my first mods. I assume exhuast but fill me in on exactly what to get, then an intake, (Ram Air???), I dont know where to go from there. Thanks


Probably one of those "personal taste" things but I have a CAI, Shifter, and Mufflers on the way. I will follow that up with headers and X pipe with a tune. I will wait out the warranty to break into the motor. I think I can argue that CAI and headers will not cause engine problems if they arise.


----------

